# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Georgia Institute for Robotics and Intelligent Machines (IRIM), Georgia Tech, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Website - robotics.gatech.edu

youtube.com/GTrobotics

facebook.com/GTrobotics

twitter.com/GTrobotics

Georgia Institute of Technology Center for Robotics and Intelligent Machines on Wikipedia

Director - Henrik I. Christensen

Projects:

robot learning

robot plays angry birds

robots using environment objects as tools: the 'MacGyver' paradigm for mobile manipulation

----------


## Airicist

Curi the robot welcomes President Obama to Georgia Tech 

Published on Mar 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Curi loves DARPA's Robots4Us contest 

Published on Mar 26, 2015




> Have you submitted your @DARPA #Robots4US video? Curi can't wait to see what she'll do in the future.

----------

